# What are things you hate that other people do?



## Llust (Dec 31, 2015)

I have quite a few
- People spitting everywhere
- Coughing/sneezing without covering
- People who know that there are kids nearby but choose to cuss anyways
- Having no respect/manners in general
- People who get overly touchy with my hair and everything


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2015)

When they are weirdos all the time.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 31, 2015)

People who touch me anywhere.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

when they chew with their mouth open and i can HEAR them


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 31, 2015)

I hate when people say "I'm an otaku/weeabo and proud!!!1" or when someone says "I'm a gamer"

It disgusts me


----------



## seliph (Dec 31, 2015)

- chewing loudly
- sniffing up constantly rather than just blowing their nose
- spitting on the sidewalk/in general, why do people do that honestly no one's answered me on that ever
- when people im not close with touch me (especially my hair)
- when people "listen" to their music in a way that everyone around them can hear muffled static crap
- blowing smoke in peoples face, who the **** are u
- people who don't say thank you


----------



## radioloves (Dec 31, 2015)

Erhm probably talking about other people and they can hear it


----------



## kayleee (Dec 31, 2015)

PEOPLE WHO BREATHE AUDIBLY 
I'm sorry but it's so annoying unless you're sick or have one lung you have no excuse


----------



## boujee (Dec 31, 2015)

People who chew with their mouths open, ever watch tv and see family at a dinner table eat? Holy sht.
WHEN people say dumb sht and when you try to explain to them their mindset doesn't change, not like a rush but there's this girl in my school who speaks openly about the people she sleeps with, such as with her friend and still be with her boyfriend and she even ask if she's doing something for when she was younger she was ugly but somehow "shot up" and basically anyone who compliments her appearance is with her a few weeks later.

Train wreck.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 31, 2015)

Chewing with their mouths open, spitting, drooling or getting food all over their faces when they eat - this kind of stuff makes me feel physically ill. Also, when people sit behind you and kick your seat or lean on it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 31, 2015)

People who bring their babies to the movie theater or restaurants irritate me. Why your baby needs to watch the Avengers and eat sweet and sour chicken while ruining everybody else's day with their endless crying is beyond me. If you can afford a night out, then you can afford finding a babysitter.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 31, 2015)

I hate it when people post these kinds of threads because they turn into s*** slinging pretty quickly.


----------



## Azza (Dec 31, 2015)

People who breathe REALLY LOUDLY and people who don't know about personal space. Also when people think they're right but they're OBVIOUSLY NOT.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 31, 2015)

I hate littering because there's no excuse at all for it. There's a huge litter problem in the UK, and so many people just throw stuff out of their cars, it's disgusting.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 31, 2015)

People who cause drama over people's opinions.


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 31, 2015)

when people discriminate because of things people cant change.
when people try to link arms with mE LIKE I GET YOUR BEING FRIENDLY BUT PLEASE DON'T i like having full use of my arm
when people touch my hair like beech how could you
when other people insult the things i like, im not shoving it in your face so let me have my own opinion -.-
ALSO WHEN PEOPLE SHOVE THEIR OPINIONS IN YOUR FACE


----------



## epona (Dec 31, 2015)

when people burp without excusing themselves it drives me MAD
my brother does it ALL THE TIME and he's like 'if i was in public i'd say excuse me but it's just you so i don't have to' UM YES YOU DO


----------



## cornimer (Dec 31, 2015)

-When people sneeze into their hand and don't wash it after
-When people are obnoxiously loud
-People who bring babies everywhere (as Mega_Cabbage so nicely put it, your baby DOES NOT need to watch Avengers!)
-When people I'm not friends with touch me
-When people make annoying comments in general
-When people burp >.<

Probably more


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 31, 2015)

When people lie about where they are when they are supposed to be somewhere. 
Like why say you're like 5 mins away , when after 20 mins its obvious you were lying.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 31, 2015)

i hate it when people try to stick their fingers up my nose its so ****ing weird like get your filthy hands off my fabulous nose


----------



## Athera (Dec 31, 2015)

I hate it WHEN PEOPLE........ find out next week!!!


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2015)

I can't stand it when people cough or sneeze without their hand over their mouth, it's spreading germs and it's really disgusting.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 31, 2015)

- when people can't identify a difference between 'hating on opinions' or 'pointing out discriminative or homophobic comments'.
- littering
- pushy people
- people with no manners
- egoistic maniacs


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 31, 2015)

jinico said:


> - when people im not close with touch me (especially my hair)



THIS-.- I have unnatural colored hair, and the majority of the time when people compliment me on my hair they feel the need to touch it. I don't really like people touching me to begin with, but some random person running their fingers through my hair is beyond cringe worthy to me >~<


----------



## demoness (Dec 31, 2015)

don't wanna text wall blind anyone with my long winded thing, so (don't worry, it's only because i had to put context to something)



Spoiler: stuff



so i have a physical disability 

probably my biggest beserk button is when i'm t. totally infantilized

by that i mean there is a tendency for people to associate someone in a wheelchair with developmental disabilities (which is a bad stereotype also because it equates both with lack of etc.) or just being childlike and taking it upon themselves to 'help you' when you didn't ask for it.  like don't pet me, call me sweetie like you would a toddler, don't give me 'bless your heart' religious stuff (not that i have a problem with religious people, but it doesn't have anything to do with my illness), i'm not one of whatever gods' adorable little angels--i mean i'm pretty sure a religious text would burst into flames around me--because unfortunately a wheelchair doesn't preserve any kinda innocence or purity, believe me.  and don't scoff at my life experience because believe it or not... wheelchairs make good transportation.  and when i say i don't need help ... that doesn't mean ya know, totally doing it anyway?

and i can't stand when someone, _bless their heart,_ goes straight for the 'hey babe, how fast does that thing go' OR MY FAVORITE: 'lol let's race' to me, a 22 year old lady.  i get it, seeing a wheelchair intimidates people so they try to break the ice with that, so while i get annoyed, there is no need to make someone feel bad, but trust me, if you just approach me like you would anyone else, eventually i'll tell you myself what my illness affects, what i can still do, how much help is required to hang out with me, all that.  

that said, the majority of people do treat me like anyone else and it's usually your older people with an outdated view of disabled people or people without some exposure to a physically disabled person that do this, so i'm not remotely bitter at more able people or anything, but some people uuughh.

as for things not as specific to my life:

i can also relate to unwarranted touching, especially the hair and like petting my arm.
people purposely barking to make my dog do it.  please don't.
feeding my pets random unhealthy food.


----------



## seliph (Dec 31, 2015)

Kyoko said:


> THIS-.- I have unnatural colored hair, and the majority of the time when people compliment me on my hair they feel the need to touch it. I don't really like people touching me to begin with, but some random person running their fingers through my hair is beyond cringe worthy to me >~<



I had unnatural hair up until I think this april... or last? idk my time perception is really bad. But yeah it was even worse when I had fun colours in my hair. Now it's more "omg you're a guy with long hair so that means I can touch it" like wtf no.

Also gonna agree with Brandi on the "feeding your dogs" thing. My aunt kept giving my pup things on christmas and it pissed us off so much 'cause it encouraged her to beg and bug people for their food the rest of the night, and she (my dog) ended up jumping on my aunt later trying to get ham. Then my aunt says our dogs are misbehaved? Like it's your fault you encouraged her to do that **** maybe next time actually listen to us when we tell you, a guest who we don't even like, to not feed our dogs.


----------



## emolga (Dec 31, 2015)

people who don't cover their coughs/sneezes, people who don't wear deodorant, and people who spit on the ground when they have flem in their mouth


----------



## Bassy (Dec 31, 2015)

Giving me their negative opinion or speaking any negative comment/thought while I didn't ask them anything to begin with. 

But hey, I'm still learning a lot from life. It probably won't bother me at all in a few years.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 31, 2015)

mimihime said:


> I have quite a few
> *- People spitting everywhere
> - Coughing/sneezing without covering*



These so much. I also hate when people:

- Invite themselves over to your house.
- Walk a cross-walk when a car is too close or are looking down at their phone.
- Bring their baby into a theater or can't control their little kids.
- Smoke near entrances of buildings.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 31, 2015)

people who can't admit to being wrong


----------



## chronic (Dec 31, 2015)

People who breathe my air.


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

mimihime said:


> I have quite a few
> - People spitting everywhere
> - Coughing/sneezing without covering
> - People who know that there are kids nearby but choose to cuss anyways
> ...


LITERALLY ALL OF THIS AND

~Nose Picking
~EATING WITH YOUR MOUTH OPEN
~Drinking Alcohol
~Noises
~Blowing bubbles with gum
~Anger Issues (not really a thing you can do but annoying af)
~Excuses
~Lying
~People taking gum out of their mouth

I have a lot of hate inside me but not enough


----------



## Soigne (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a few:
- Chewing w/ their mouth open
- Spitting 
- Sneezing/coughing without covering their mouth
- Constantly cracking knuckles
- Talking with their mouth full
- Littering
- Loud breathing


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 31, 2015)

I hate when people act like you can only care about one social issue at a time. For example, when Cecil the lion died everyone (not on here) was like, "Stop talking about that dumb lion when there are people being murdered! Blah blah blah!" They did the same damn thing when Robin Williams died. Like here's a crazy idea... People can be concerned about multiple things at once.


----------



## skout (Dec 31, 2015)

-when people don't say thank you when someone is holding the door open for them
-when people think that freedom of speech means freedom from criticism/consequences
-when angsty 11 yr olds are given way too much internet access


----------



## Mango (Dec 31, 2015)

AAAAAAAAA MAINLY WHEN PEOPLE WALK REALLY SLOW IN FRONT OF ME


----------



## riummi (Dec 31, 2015)

It's all been said already


----------



## okaimii (Jan 1, 2016)

I really dislike it when people can't be respectful towards other peoples' feelings/opinions and just jump at any opportunity to argue.


----------



## seliph (Jan 1, 2016)

when ppl feel the need to ask my why I don't drink and try to make me "try it"


----------



## Purities (Jan 1, 2016)

When people say to me "OMG UR SO SKINNY, ugh im so fat" 


Ugh you compliment my body, thankyou, (not that it matters) but then trying to make me say "oh no ur not blah blah blah"  really irritates me


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 1, 2016)

I work with this new girl who likes to talk about cysts in her butt over some lunch after knowing someone for 5 minutes. People like that irritate me. No, I'm not interested in your personal medical ass problems, just stop.


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 1, 2016)

Aerate said:


> i hate it when people try to stick their fingers up my nose its so ****ing weird like get your filthy hands off my fabulous nose



wait what?


----------



## scotch (Jan 1, 2016)

using gay as an insult


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 1, 2016)

~ when people chew with their mouth open and they spit everywhere and you can hear them chew
~ when people chew gum
~ when people say they're gonna do something and when the times rolls by they're all like "OOPS I forgot x3 silly me it wasn't important tho was it? C:"  like, if you're gonna set a time/date for something, *STICK TO IT PLEASE*
~ when people sneeze near me
~ when people obviously take advantage over others, and no one steps up and says hey
~ when people make these little cliques and try to make themselves known as 'that little secret group no one knows about but people know it exists' and try to make themselves edgy even though they're just annoying
~ when people let their dogs run loose and they crap in your yard and they don't pick it up


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

A lot of things:

- Chewing with their mouth open
- Constantly breathing in through their nose instead of blowing their nose
- Spitting 
- Breath really fast that it's audible and annoying
- Adults cuss in front of me when they know I'm right there as I'm a kid xD


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

I pretty much hate being around people, so I'm going to try my hardest to make this list as short as it can be :')
-When people chew with their mouths open.
-When people give out too much information about something
-When people are stubborn 
-When people sniff a million times without using a tissue.
-When people don't cover their coughs.
-When people lie terribly, and you point out that they're lying, but they're like, "OH I AM NOT." like hon yes you are I can tell
-When people breathe loudly/breathe on me.
-When people curse in front of me and say, "oh sorry honey I didn't mean to" Uh. Yes you did.
-When people judge what I eat

Whew. This could go on forever, but I decided to keep it as short as possible :'D


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 1, 2016)

when ppl use my clothes to clean their slot like jfc find another ****ing person to clean ur **** with

its mostly just my sis tho


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 1, 2016)

- People chewing with their mouth open. It's gross, why do so many people do it?
- Getting help when I didn't ask for or even _need_ it. This one really annoys me.
- People who decide that crossing a road when a car is close is a good idea.
- When I'm trying to get to school and there's a parent walking with their kid/kids in front of me, reeeeaaaaallly slowly. I know the kid/kids can't help being so slow, but still, it annoys me because I don't wanna be late for school.
- Those people who use the word 'gay' as an insult.
- People who smoke when they're in the same room as their kids. Or those people who smoke while they're walking, pretty much forcing whoever walks past them to breathe it in. Look, I know smoking is addictive and all, but still... I hate having to breathe that stuff in. Not only does it stink, but there's a load of awful stuff in there that I do NOT want getting into my body.

These are all the ones I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 1, 2016)

I have a few.

-When guys watch "My little pony" and call themselves bronys.
-When guys/girls say "Girl gamer". (You are a girl and you are a gamer, therefore you are a gamer, nothing else)

One thing people in my social life hate about me, is when I sniffle alot. But I have Asthma, and a such severe allergy for pollen that I can't stay outside for even 3 minutes without getting a severe reaction with snot, my eyes itching and coughing. And using a tissue does nothing, I've often tried tissues 10 - 20 times in a row with no help, but they've learnt to live with it. And it makes me feel really unwanted at times.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 1, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> I have a few.
> 
> -When guys watch "My little pony" and call themselves bronys.
> -When guys/girls say "Girl gamer". (You are a girl and you are a gamer, therefore you are a gamer, nothing else)
> ...


don't you get allergy medication? i've never heard anything this severe without any kind of treatment.

i hate smokers. sorry if you are one, i probably will like you as long as you don't smoke in front of me or near me, i just hate the habit. i think it's disgusting. i hate people that smoke in the streets, hate people that blow it in your face, hate the groups of kids who sit outside campus smoking when it clearly says DO NOT SMOKE 25 FT NEAR THE ENTRANCE but they do it anyway.

i also kind of hate people who are living embodiments of tumblr culture, who resort to opinions that don't even have reliable sources. like essentially keyboard warriors irl/online as well. people need to keep tumblr stuff on tumblr you can't just spew out everything you find on there 24/7.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh my god. Where do I even begin...



People who get in my personal space.
people who have no respect for each other.
People who slurp when they eat.
People who pretend to be stupid just to make themself look cute.
People who act fake behind someone's back then acts friendly to their face.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I extremely dislike attention whores. 
Nothing angers me more.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 2, 2016)

People who ask to braid my hair and touch it. No, I like my hair the way it is, I don't want your dirty fingers in it.
People who thing swearing is "mature" or "edgy" or whatever they think and throw curses in their sentences every chance they get when it's completely unnecessary.
People who try to comfort me when I'm upset. I know they're just trying to be nice, but when I'm upset about something, I really don't want a hundred people crowding around me asking me if I'm okay. I don't want to talk about what happened right now. I'd rather cry in peace. Please leave me alone. Thanks.


----------



## picturescrazy (Jan 2, 2016)

People that maintain phone conversations while talking to you.
Like... can't you tell them you're busy and call them back in a couple minutes???
It's so rude.


----------



## Munna (Jan 2, 2016)

-Litterers.....actually creates rage within me. So gross & disrespectful.
-Those people who keep sniffing on the train (BLOW YOUR NOSE!), or clear their throat/spit in public toilets loudly make me want to throw up
-Disgusting people who lack manners & cleanliness
-Ignorant people who have outdated views on animals & women
-anyone who thinks women should be submissive to men....please leave this planet you backwards ignoramus..
-People who leer at your chest/butt for longer than an appreciative glance....
-Seedy people who make invasive eye contact/body space
-People who talk loudly on thier phones on trains
-People who don't wear earphones on the train or in apartment block....it's too cramped to be playing loud music, extra rage points if it's some sexist/bland song about all the women you are going to get close with at the club...

This is why I look forward to travelling back to Japan because even though you get this this everywhere, cleanliness is very important over there & you don't really see dirty streets and people have great manners in public.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> People who ask to braid my hair and touch it. No, I like my hair the way it is, I don't want your dirty fingers in it.
> People who thing swearing is "mature" or "edgy" or whatever they think and throw curses in their sentences every chance they get when it's completely unnecessary.



Yes.. so much. I hate when my mom does it. I mean if it's a friend or such I usually don't care but mom always want to braid it girly and such uuugh.

Well, I think it's more immature to complain on swearing. Jesus and his father and uncle it's just used because we need something stronger than "ouch" or whatever and it's not personal.

Also, people who thinks it's "selfish" or whatever to commit suicide. No it's not. Do you really think they sit and go "yay let's die" or anything? A lot of the times those people don't have a good relationship with anyone and they don't get proper help so it's the only solution for them.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jan 2, 2016)

- Littering
- Obnoxious screaming
- Pointless gossip
- IHOP (Boyfriend and I had a horrible experience at one last night. NEVER AGAIN.)
- Burying faces in phones 
- Listening to loud music in traffic
- CATCALLING
- General immaturity


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 2, 2016)

-my mom blasting the car music at 20
-chewing out loud
-people trying to be "edgy" by using stupid slang


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

When people complain about ****


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 2, 2016)

People who walk slowly, people who breathe loudly, people who eat loudly, and people who don't respect personal space and touch you even if you are visibly uncomfortable with it.

Honestly I remember I went out with my friend to London one day, and she invited two of her friends along as well as her boyfriend. Her friend also invited HER friend along (sorry if this is so confusing). We didn't really know her that well so it was a little awkward. Anyway, my friend, and her two other friends and bf basically were clinging together the whole day just talking to each other and talking about funny little memories they had so basically excluded me and the other girl. At first me and this girl were talking a bit and she seemed alright, however once we got to the underground station she GRABBED ahold of my arm and said "I'm holding onto you I don't like the tube" and I just laughed awkwardly like.. okay. Like she grabbed my arm?? She didn't even know me? Why didn't she grab her friend's arm? It was so ****ing awkward. She did it like 3 times, like she would rush towards ME to try and grab onto my arm and I was trying to let go and she wouldn't let go. Eventually I just said "Can you not do that please" and eventually I had to stand away from her to stop her from doing it. My friend didn't even ****ing say anything like "Oh don't do that please" like she just stood there and laughed, even when she could see I was visibly uncomfortable. It was just the worst experience! Honestly I don't mind 'phsyical contact' if it's with people I know and am comfortable with, but if it's with some random person who barely even knows me then no, just... no! It annoyed me so much ugh I don't like remembering it because it was just an awful experience.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2016)

People who constantly interrupt others when they're talking. It gets a bit frustrating when it's happening to me but it bothers me even more when someone keeps interrupting someone else because there's a good chance I wanted to hear what they were gonna say.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 2, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> At first me and this girl were talking a bit and she seemed alright, however once we got to the underground station she GRABBED ahold of my arm and said "I'm holding onto you I don't like the tube" and I just laughed awkwardly like.. okay. Like she grabbed my arm?? She didn't even know me? Why didn't she grab her friend's arm? It was so ****ing awkward.



It's actually considered a very social thing to do; when you meet someone new some people tend to act like they're super close to you and you've known them forever, which makes the other person feel more affectionate and finds person 1 more fun to be around. It does make some people feel uncomfortable like with you, so it's best to politely let them know you don't want any physical touch from that person, just like you did.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 2, 2016)

People who interrupt you while you talk too often, people who talk about themselves too much...


----------



## Limon (Jan 2, 2016)

Exist. :^)
Jk, but in all seriousness I'd have to say people who don't pay attention enough to anything that's important around them or ask a question that was just answered 2 seconds ago.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 2, 2016)

Smoking.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 2, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Smoking.



Oh yeah and this, I mean I respect your decision as long as it concerns only you but this also harms me and I'm trying to breathe here so pls no


----------



## Damniel (Jan 2, 2016)

People using derogatory nicknames like F** and N***** as if it's nothing and people didn't kill each other for using those words in the past.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 2, 2016)

So many things including:
-Littering
-Smoking
-Not washing their hands in the bathroom
-Rude phone use
-Noisy eating
-Chewing gum loudly


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2016)

When people chew with their mouth open or chew really loud in general or swallow super loudly lol...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 3, 2016)

When people I've never met in my life think it's chill to touch me. 

I was at a concert and it wasn't like super packed where I was and some 15 year old came up behind me and like rested her elbow on my back like I was some kind of wall?? I was like ??? get your stupid elbow off me???


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 3, 2016)

People who try to force reactions out of people from like the most menial things.

Just act genuine man. People like genuine people.


----------



## Emizel (Jan 3, 2016)

When people scream instead of speaking...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 3, 2016)

Exist.

Honestly I don't really like many people in general, they bother me, I am both introverted and misanthropic so it's a winning combo.

I hate when people eat with their mouth open or talk with food in their mouths because I don't really want to see that, or when they make loud smacking/slurping noises while they eat or like deep pleasure noises... my boyfriend does this sometimes and it's disturbing but a little less disturbing than stranger because I love him... People who spit everywhere. People who hack stuff up publicly, like please just go to the bathroom I don't really want to hear that. People who stare with their mouth open, I had two girls in classes with me during high school who would do this, and they were in classes where we had long discussions and when I would talk they'd sit there like a fish with their mouth agape and it was just horrible. I hate when people do the thing where they like suck their teeth? I don't know what it's called but like they put their tongue over their top teeth and suck in and it makes a smacking noise... People who constantly smack their gum and can't just chew it peacefully. Also people who stick their gum places like under tables where people put their hands or just spit it out for people to step on. People who won't accept that they're wrong no matter how logical and proof backed it is for them to be wrong, and usually those are the same people who are often wrong... People who harm or disfigure any living creature, like cutting off the tail or ears of a dog for aesthetics, or getting their babies' ears pierced, because it's so important to do it while they don't have free will to tell you they don't want it... I just, UHG, I hate everyone.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

- the flirty girls who flirt with me at school :c.
- loud breathing.
- smoking when other people are around.
this video describes my pet peeves in a nutshell:




like this comment if you watched the whole video!


----------



## Isabella (Jan 4, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> When people I've never met in my life think it's chill to touch me.
> 
> I was at a concert and it wasn't like super packed where I was and some 15 year old came up behind me and like rested her elbow on my back like I was some kind of wall?? I was like ??? get your stupid elbow off me???



this just reminded me. the thing I hate about going to concerts is the people pushing you around to get to the front with 0 regards to anyone. i'm just usually like wtf ***** and they just look at me like ???? and keep going. i know it's kinda a normal thing to be next to a bunch of sweaty people at concerts but still there isn't any need to trample people that ****'s dangerous


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

When people seems to think you are 4 or 14 rather than 24 and tell you how to act and what to do. Umm no I'm grown-up you jav 0 responsibility for me anymore I can do wtf I want.

Also people who complain about smoking. As long as it is legal to do.. that's it. I mean I don't care if people smoke around me, there are worse smells and my lungs are probably damaged already lol.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

I hate when my science teacher got born


----------



## Squidward (Jan 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I hate when my science teacher got born



That's fair


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 4, 2016)

Emizel said:


> When people scream instead of speaking...



Yeees oh my god, when I go to school sometimes I see the girls down the corridor like screaming and shouting at each other even if they're only a few centimeters away from each other like please shut up it's 8am and I'm trying not to die here. 

(although, I do admire their energy and enthusiasm at such an early time of the morning T^T)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

People who pretend being miffed or butthurt when you tell a joke (or just anything) so you have to explain it in a really boring way so they "get" it when you have a conversation. And this is people irl, not just on forums or chat...


----------



## Aestivate (Jan 4, 2016)

It suprises me that most things that were mentioned here don't bother me. My (very specific) list:

- People that are already gasping for air after walking like a km and puff their disgusting breath directly in my neck without me directly asking them to do if we would be in a relationship which would be of course extremely normal. 
- People (like my government) that still haven't decided to let my crime-filled-hole of a province join either Belgium or Germany so I can finally rest in peace and not have these drug labs at the corner of my street. 
- People that will pull my granny her jacket to talk to her when I need to help her with shopping and will continue to have a conversation with her about being old for more than 1 hour and will constantly say ''Okay, I really need to go now'' and then will keep on talking.
- People like the old woman in my street that will stare out of their window 24/7 and having a face of digust when I look at them as if I murdered her husband. 
- People that will overreact whenever they hear a word in context to anything sexual as if they're 12 year old. 
- People who put on enough layers of fake tan to cover all ice in Antarctica in a yellow-brownish shade and will then hug me. 
- People that can seriously talk hours about a subject like how a flower just lost one of it's blades when they pass it as if trump just won the elections.
- How every Maroccan lady will pull their kids away from every white person here as if she is scared they will be infected with a virus. 
- People who are extremely butthurt about sadistic humor and will try to protect people that were insulted by this even though 0 signs were being givin of any person being insulted.

But the rest of my life is rainbows and sunshine


----------



## Frozenbanana00 (Jan 4, 2016)

Coughing/sniffing constantly on the train -_-


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 4, 2016)

People who drool, people who don't wipe their snot, people who rub the carpet and when people I don't know touch me.


----------



## seliph (Jan 4, 2016)

When people take up all the hot water 'cause they took a shower that lasted over an hour, even though they're only 4'11 and have short hair and should have only taken like 15 mins


----------



## reyy (Jan 4, 2016)

if anybody touches me without warning / a stranger touches me
i hate THAT
i also just dislike people who approach me without context or warning and i hate people who push conversations on me when im visibly uncomfortable and drained
ummm people chewing with their mouth open irks me eugh
people who go ''EwEEwwW!!!'' at anything sexual
like chill please
umm yeah thats it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 4, 2016)

ITS UNITED STATES NOT "Murrica" FFS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> People who bring their babies to the movie theater or restaurants irritate me. Why your baby needs to watch the Avengers and eat sweet and sour chicken while ruining everybody else's day with their endless crying is beyond me. If you can afford a night out, then you can afford finding a babysitter.



THIS. THIS D:


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 5, 2016)

Jetix said:


> ITS UNITED STATES NOT "Murrica" FFS



thats like saying mexico aint mehico

dummy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2016)

Ares said:


> thats like saying mexico aint mehico
> 
> dummy



Its pronunced "Mehico" and its spelled "Mexico" :v


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 5, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Its pronunced "Mehico" and its spelled "Mexico" :v



no "M?jico" is pronounced as "Mehico". its spanish for Mexico which is both spelled and pronounced as "Mexico".


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

cussing around my family, coughing/sneezing/yawning without covering, mouth-breathing, breathing loudly, shouting, being loud and obnoxious in general, when people wont shut up for god's sake, when people chew loudly, chew with their mouth open, talk with food in their mouth, people who make weird noises, people who think they're funny when they're obviously not, people who try and crack jokes when your in a terrible mood, people who wont stop asking the dumbest questions, know-it-alls, basically my little sister.


----------



## chronic (Jan 5, 2016)

Unnecessary thank yous. I'll do something so miniscule and easy and I'll get thanked for it. It use to really throw me off as a kid. Then there's people that just say it mindlessly. 

I've seen a man nearly get run over in the street and he thanked them... what?


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

jinico said:


> - chewing loudly
> - sniffing up constantly rather than just blowing their nose
> - spitting on the sidewalk/in general, why do people do that honestly no one's answered me on that ever
> - when people im not close with touch me (especially my hair)
> ...



literally all this !!!!
+ plus i hate people who don't know you and ask you for hugs. like no **** off mate.
+ mouth breathers.
+ when people bag on your music taste. 
+ when people say they don't like your animals. like cool, they live here you dont, please leave.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 5, 2016)

SLOW 




WALKERS


----------

